# Bucks are 5th on ESPN Power Rankings!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Bucks have to be Team O' The Week, with a couple candidates for Player O' The Week (Redd and T.J. Ford). Bogut's week wasn't bad, either, was it?


*Link*

This was before the Golden State loss, but it still shows that we are getting some national media love already...we need to beat Indiana on Saturday to keep the compliments coming...


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

the 26th I believe... mark it down... the bucks play the pistons.

If its a good game, then watch the bucks gain respect upon respects.

If they blow out the pistons, watch the "bucks are gonna win the central" bandwagon grow.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

hirschmanz said:


> the 26th I believe... mark it down... the bucks play the pistons.
> 
> If its a good game, then watch the bucks gain respect upon respects.
> 
> If they blow out the pistons, watch the "bucks are gonna win the central" bandwagon grow.


and if the bucks get blown out *knock on wood* watch the "Bucks are pretenders bandwagon" grow. Hopefully they don't make this comeback thing a trend because they will lose more than they win.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

bigdbucks said:


> and if the bucks get blown out *knock on wood* watch the "Bucks are pretenders bandwagon" grow. Hopefully they don't make this comeback thing a trend because they will lose more than they win.


Hopefully its a close game, so neither happens :biggrin:


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

After last nights game, the Bucks should be about 20th on ESPN's Power Ranking. Their 4 wins were all come from behind. Face it, the Bucks are not a good team.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jg said:


> After last nights game, the Bucks should be about 20th on ESPN's Power Ranking. Their 4 wins were all come from behind. Face it, the Bucks are not a good team.


? harsh words.


----------

